# What is the goreiest game you have played



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

What is the most gory, sadistic, violent game you have ever played?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm....probably Soldier of Fortune 2. I remember I was little shocked at first at the detail they put into the gore. Dismemberment, tons of blood, and headshots would leave bits of facial bones and skull and brain matter visible. It was kind of disturbing actually.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

It's hard to say. So many games are ridiculously and satisfyingly gory, violent, and sadistic.

That said, Dead Space was the last game that made me think how amazing it is that video game content can be so gory. FEAR 2 was really bloody, but it didn't really make me stop and think. 

Condemned 1 & 2 are incredibly sadistic. Not only are you practically beating up drugged up homeless people, you can also beat them to death with mannequin limbs, bowling pins, and so on. You can also crush their heads with presses or vices or whatever. It really was quite the experience in video game sadism.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Fallout 3 can be pretty gory.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

The awakened.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

FEAR managed to freak me out. I haven't played FEAR 2 yet, I own the Nintendo platforms, my brother owns the Xbox. My brother who lives five hours away.

Left 4 Dead was really cool, and I guess it was gory too. It kicked major major *** though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't played any recent games, but the resident evil games were pretty gory.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's pretty hard to beat fallout 3. 
I agree with lateralus. Soldier of Fortune 1 and 2 are gory.


Doom 3 is pretty gory too. All those blood traces of blood on walls and and floors can be creepy. I wont mention how you can blow the skin off soldiers and zombies leaving only a bloody skeleton...

I haven't played the Condemned games yet.
But from screenshots and videos, they look pretty creepy and violent.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 for me - it was pretty gory, what with the exploding heads, chainsaw decapitations, shooting the limbs off zombies and all. I don't think I've ever played any truly sadistic games though, personally.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

I've always thought the Manhunt series and Postal 2 were pretty graphic.


----------



## The Raven (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't play a lot of overly gory games, but from the few I have played I've gotta say Dead Space. No matter what kills you, it seems your body always ends up in at least a dozen places.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Madden 2007


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I remember Red Faction being gory. Or maybe it was some other game.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Logan X said:


> It's pretty hard to beat fallout 3.
> I haven't played the Condemned games yet.
> But from screenshots and videos, they look pretty creepy and violent.


from all of the games i have played so far, i think condemned made me crap my pants the most. haven't played part 2 yet because i'm a pc gamer.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

immortal80 said:


> from all of the games i have played so far, i think condemned made me crap my pants the most. haven't played part 2 yet because i'm a pc gamer.


I think i will download this game next. It looks very interesting.
I'm more of a PC gamer myself...mostly because of modding.

-------------------------------

Another gory game will probably be mad world coming out for Wii soon(or it's out already?)
It's looks bloody as hell.

here's the trailer for those interested.


----------



## sesar (Feb 19, 2009)

fear or meaby resident evil 3 nemesis


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Lots of gory games out there. Condemned is definitely a very intense game, both for the creepy atmosphere and the great close combat. Dead Rising has a lot of cartoonish gore that's highly awesome. But the overall most disgustingly violent game I've ever played is probably Manhunt.


----------



## Rhydian (Mar 1, 2009)

I think condemned 2 was the goriest followed by dead space.

But in the creep out factor its Fear really good psychological trip that.

I havent played condemned would you recommend it does the gameplay outlive the graphics?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

dude, the gameplay is fantastic. the enemies run away at the craziest times, and hide behind pillars in the dark. the melee combat is fantastic. the ai definitely makes replay worthwhile in my opinion. it's awesome, and the graphics will hold up for some time in my opinion.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Soldier of Fortune used to make me quiet nauseous. FEAR was also quiet gory, but more of a 'psychological' game. I was really young when Kingpin came out - that game freaked the crap out of me.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Fear


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Duck hunt?


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> Duck hunt?


Haha...I would always press the gun against the screen to shoot the ducks.

That was a great game though...I'm having a little trip down memory lane now, thanks! lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

golden said:


> Haha...I would always press the gun against the screen to shoot the ducks.
> 
> That was a great game though...I'm having a little trip down memory lane now, thanks! lol


lol, you cheater 
I always tried to shoot the damn dog when he laughed at me for missing :lol

you can play this game on emulators. I think you can even emulate the gun with your mouse...but i never tried that, so i'm not sure.
I know you can do it on snes emulators.

There was another good nes game with the gun. Criminals and good guys came out of the screen and you had to shoot the bad guys and you lost points when you shot good people...hogan's alley i think it was called.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

FEAR or Fallout 3 were pretty gory and fun!


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Duck Hunt is by far the goriest game ever made. Only badasses play Duck Hunt. *Crosses arms, looks all tough girl...nods like a badass*


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Duck Hunt is the winner!

*presents an an award as a brass mold in the shape of a pair of arse cheeks with the letters: 'B-A-D' written on the top*


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Fallout 3. Good game, but I was quite shocked by how messy it was at first...


I used to cheat at Duck Hunt in a totally geeky way using a second TV and a program I wrote for my C64.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ghost n goblins was a traumatic experience.
...All the little ways you could die...so easily.


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd have to say Manhunt. I still remember the first time I used a piano wire to saw a guy's head off. Then I stuck it in a plastic bag and threw it against a wall to get his buddy's attention so I could sneak up on him and stab him in the eyes with a shard of glass... Good times!


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i would have to say doom3


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mortal kombat!!! Fatality! Fight!!!


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

THIS !!!!!!!!! It ought to be BANNED !!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll add Path of Exile.

It's pretty gory if you use the skill Infernal Blow and extra gore items.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

God of War 3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Postal was probably the most disgusting game I've ever played, not just gore wise....


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Dead Island and it was awesome.

Also Fallout 3.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> Postal was probably the most disgusting game I've ever played, not just gore wise....


We have a winner!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> God of War 3


This maybe?
Or the Mortal Kombat games. The fatalities are so bloody and hilarious. :clap


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Shadow of Rome for the PS2. It's not even close.

I tried to play Solder of Fortune, but I get bored real fast. The problem with those games is that they're all gore and not much else.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

BloodRayne.

Vampire agent with mounted wrist-blades + demon-worshipping Nazis + dismembering cheat code = Ridiculousness


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

manhunt was pretty messed up lol. but i loved that game. i dunno if id count it as gory though


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I guess Left 4 Dead series can be pretty gory as well as Dead Island and Dead Space. My favorite gory game's Mortal Kombat! :clap


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gore Legends 3 
(not a real game)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think Killer 7 deserves an honourable mention, it wasn't just gory but really really disturbing. (In a good way)


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gore Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Two games that come to mind for me are Mortal Kombat and Gears of war.


----------



## shirshu (Apr 10, 2014)

The God of War series, any Mortal Kombat, and Dead Space


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mortal Kombat 2011 or Splatterhouse for PS3


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

maybe Outlast? the torture in the DLC is disgustingly gory


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm tellin' you guys. Splatterhouse.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mortal Kombat... I know it's been said above for that matter... (and probably more than once)

If you disagree you probably haven't played it, or seen videos of the fatalities...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

gears of war 2 or gears of war 3


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

oh oh... Someone got to mention Hotline Miami. It is gory in a pixelated way


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

arkham said:


> oh oh... Someone got to mention Hotline Miami. It is gory in a pixelated way


Oh, snap! totally forgot about that one, definitely one of the goriest games I've ever played. Even though it was pixelated 

Can't wait for the sequel!


----------

